# UGH Uggs



## toni (Nov 24, 2009)

I am one to poke fun at the people who wear "da boots wit da fir". I was discussing it at work today and found out that they are allowed in our business casual policy. Because I hate wearing heels, I want a pair. I am thinking of getting the EMU brand in black. Is it tacky to wear the knock offs? I don't feel the need to invest 140 dollars in a pair of boots. Also, since EMUs are half the price, is the quality the same?

HONEST THOUGHTS PLEASE


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 25, 2009)

i was looking at some knockoffs too, i dont care who makes them as long as they are comfortable...

little known fact...the Ugg brand used to be australian, and an american company bought them....sigh...


----------



## Tania (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think knockoffs are a bad idea. I like the Madden ankle boots with the side ribbon-ties, a style that UGG doesn't make (at least, not anymore, as far as I can tell).


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 25, 2009)

I want a pair of uggs too but i have the same problem i have with boots my legs are too fat, and uggs don't stretch


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> i was looking at some knockoffs too, i dont care who makes them as long as they are comfortable...
> 
> little known fact...the Ugg brand used to be australian, and an american company bought them....sigh...



Uggs were an Aussie institution. :bow:


----------



## toni (Nov 25, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I want a pair of uggs too but i have the same problem i have with boots my legs are too fat, and uggs don't stretch



From what I see on the website, they have a short and mini pair. I am going to get the short version. I don't want to be calf deep in fur.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2009)

just promise that you won't wear them with fleece shorts that say "JUICY" on your butt


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 30, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> just promise that you won't wear them with fleece shorts that say "JUICY" on your butt



Had I been drinking anything when I read this, I would have spit it out when I started to laugh! :wubu:


----------



## toni (Nov 30, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> just promise that you won't wear them with fleece shorts that say "JUICY" on your butt



Damn, too late! LOL 




So, I picked up my pair of EMU's on Wed. Love them. They are quality and were half the price of Uggs. I got the low black pair. Beware they run very big. I wear a 9 1/2. Got a 9 and they are still huge. I should have picked up the 8. SUPER comfortable.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a pink pair from walmart that i shovel snow in, hahahahaha. WALMART.

I want a pair of real ones (well, not REAL uggs... but better than walmart snow shoveling cheapies). I tried on a pair in payless (do not laugh) the other day and fell in love. I fear that if i buy them... i will wear them everyday.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a real pair of Ugg's, as well as two pairs of other assorted boots. But then I live in Alaska.  So for me, it's necessary warm winter gear and I wear them a good part of the year. They're inCREDibly warm, and go great with skirts. My daughter has a black pair that she recently paired up with wool tights and a short jean skirt and she looked adorable. Alaska chic?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 1, 2009)

Also please do not wear them in the summertime with those shorts and a tank top..I think they made that website "People of Walmart" about people from Okla!


----------



## Tania (Dec 1, 2009)

don't forget the bikini/uggs combo. outta sight!


----------



## Red (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a pair of Uggs and a pair of short Emu's, the Emu's are the best quality by far, thicker harder wearing sole and thicker wool. I just love the Uggs because they're green and woolly and ever so comfy, so what's not to love? 

People who slate them just have too much time on their hands in my eyes, if something is comfy and make's you smile who gives a fluff.

Big up the furry tootsies!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2009)

Are the Payless ones in wide width? I'd love to have some but can't find any anywhere in wide width...


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 3, 2009)

I was at Target the other day and saw Ugg knockoff ballet flats. They were so freaking adorable! I would have gotten a pair, except that there were none left in 8 1/2. BOO.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 3, 2009)

I <3 Red.moretextmoretext


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2009)

would uggs or emus fit 21 inch calves?


----------



## toni (Dec 3, 2009)

You can get the short ones, they don't go up to your calves.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a knock off pair from Torrid that I got last Christmas from my mom.. they're so warm and comfy (and fit my calves easily! woo!) However, the soles are foam-ish material and therefore do not mix well with ice. Does anyone know if regular Uggs or Emus work better on ice/snow? I don't want to be slipping everywhere.. especially if I'm paying like $150 bucks to do it.


----------



## toni (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a sheet of ice good enough to skate on outside my garage. I will test my emus on it tomorrow for you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 12, 2009)

toni said:


> I have a sheet of ice good enough to skate on outside my garage. I will test my emus on it tomorrow for you.



Thank you!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 13, 2009)

I more my uggs in the UK last year... one day when walking to work I slipped on some ice... down a small hill... Not fun!! They are deliciously warm and comfortable but not for walking near ice.. or snow (they get wet).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah I was afraid of that. I need boots that are both cute and also wearable in snow & ice.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 15, 2009)

toni said:


> I have a sheet of ice good enough to skate on outside my garage. I will test my emus on it tomorrow for you.



Toni? Toni? Are you still slip sliding around? Man, I hope she had someone come out there with her, if only to take a picture.


----------



## toni (Dec 15, 2009)

My ice melted! I will have to wait for a cold spell to test out the EMUs. 
Sorry TFG.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 20, 2009)

*bump*

It's well into winter and these lil guys are keeping my feet toasty and cute. I was a big Ugg fan years ago. I have a couple pair, but I actually like the Sorrell's alot better.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 21, 2009)

Those are so cute. I bet they're not in double wide (WW) which is what I'd need in order to fit my feet in them...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 21, 2009)

I have both Sorrell's and Uggs and like them both for different reasons. This are awfully pretty, Ashmamma. Where did you get them? What style are they?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 21, 2009)

Believe it or not, they came from Cabella's. I first saw them on Zappos back in the fall, but they were sold out in my size so I did a little hunting and...voila! I think they are called the Pakua style or something to that effect. (I'll double check once I make it home).

Unfortunately they don't come in double wide, but as a person with wide feet they worked out well for me so far.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'd probably need a double wide in order to fit into them...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm probably asking for too much as usual, but if anyone sees any boots that are 1. cute 2. double wide-width 3. not animal products 4. good on ice 5. less than $75, 6. without heels, well...

SCREAM MY NAME! DO SOMETHING! LET ME KNOW! I'm a terrible shopper.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 1, 2010)

I need to know too. I'd like to get some more boots and I'd take a double wide in them...


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm probably asking for too much as usual, but if anyone sees any boots that are 1. cute 2. double wide-width 3. not animal products 4. good on ice 5. less than $75, 6. without heels, well...
> 
> SCREAM MY NAME! DO SOMETHING! LET ME KNOW! I'm a terrible shopper.



HEY AFG!!!!!!

These aren't flat flat flat, but there's not really a heel ...if that makes sense

These are kind of cute!

I know it says "suede" but the description says synthetic

Also cute


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey goof! Those are cute, but I'm super serious about NO heel. It just makes me feel...like I'm walking on an awkward clump and my butt is too perky. 

You led me around Amazon a bit from those links, I think there are some good options. G-d bless the internet. And you!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are nice. Wish I could afford them. I found these in Carol Wright. I got them in black and have now ordered a pair in brown:

http://www.carolwrightgifts.com/Shoes-Slippers/Womens-Shoes/Ladies-Corduroy-Boots/70965.cfm






I dunno if they will work for what you want being their corduroy. I hope to get some scotchgard and scotchgard them so the weather won't ruin them. At $7.49 the price was right...


----------



## UrbanSugar (Jan 4, 2010)

I own a pair of the knit uggs, the whole boot stretches so fitting my calf wasn't difficult, they are super comfy also....if you like the shorter look you can also fold them down...so cute and versatile. The only thing is they are knit hence they aren't snow/rain resistant...I lovee these boots. I've had knock offs before but they never last very long for me, so this was a good investment, ok enough babbling but i <3 my uggs :wubu: can't wait to buy more!

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5819&model=Classic+Cardy


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are adorable! I need to find something good for snow & ice though.. the weather here, ugh :/


----------



## toni (Jan 5, 2010)

UrbanSugar said:


> I own a pair of the knit uggs, the whole boot stretches so fitting my calf wasn't difficult, they are super comfy also....if you like the shorter look you can also fold them down...so cute and versatile. The only thing is they are knit hence they aren't snow/rain resistant...I lovee these boots. I've had knock offs before but they never last very long for me, so this was a good investment, ok enough babbling but i <3 my uggs :wubu: can't wait to buy more!
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5819&model=Classic+Cardy



I am thinking of getting these. I haven't tried them on in the store yet. Are they fur lined as well? I got a pair of the short black classic uggs for Christmas and the black dye transfer on my feet is terrible. It's been a couple of weeks and still very black. 

Did you have the same problem with yours?

After wearing the real thing, my emus suck!


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jan 5, 2010)

My sister-in-law got some Emus for Christmas. The kind with the straps going across. She said they were really comfortable but when she was putting them on one of the straps snapped and now she has to return them. :doh:


----------



## Red (Jan 5, 2010)

View attachment 74985


Here's a pick of my winter saviours. I was just going to keep using them as glorified slippers but they're just so damn warm that lately I've been wearing them outside. _They're not great for serious walking _*but* for shuffling around in the crispy snow I've found them to be surprisingly efficient with really good grip. I wouldn't wear them in the slush or rain as I wouldn't like them to get wet and I was worried they would dirty up really quickly but so far they're not too bad. I have been wiping down the sole down with a clean cloth to keep clean.

They don't really stay up though, I just shove them on like socks as I'm a fan of the slouchy look. I was worried at first they would slouch too much and flap down but they're quite thick so once in place the material holds itself up nicely. If you're happy to wear them like this I think they should fit most widths as they could stretch out a lot but don't expect them to stay up smoothly to your knees.


I bought mine at here for £89 early last year, they have the same offer on now but in other colours. 


I am currently covoting these as my next pair <3


----------



## Red (Jan 5, 2010)

elle camino said:


> I <3 Red.moretextmoretext



Haha, I just spotted this  Gracias!


----------



## UrbanSugar (Jan 5, 2010)

toni said:


> I am thinking of getting these. I haven't tried them on in the store yet. Are they fur lined as well? I got a pair of the short black classic uggs for Christmas and the black dye transfer on my feet is terrible. It's been a couple of weeks and still very black.
> 
> Did you have the same problem with yours?
> 
> After wearing the real thing, my emus suck!



I didn't have any problem at all with dye transfer. Only the bed of the shoe has fur. I really like them and recommend them to all ha ha. I just purchased a pair of steve madden "uggs" and I'm hoping they don't disappoint!


----------



## toni (Jan 6, 2010)

GRRRRR, I just pushed the wrong button on ebay and now own a pair of Oatmeal cardy Uggs. Love the cardys, not in oatmeal though. (oatmeal is to eat, not wear) EEEK. Anyone interested, size 8? Got em cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 7, 2010)

toni said:


> GRRRRR, I just pushed the wrong button on ebay and now own a pair of Oatmeal cardy Uggs. Love the cardys, not in oatmeal though. (oatmeal is to eat, not wear) EEEK. Anyone interested, size 8? Got em cheap cheap cheap.



How cheap is cheap cheap cheap?! I may be interested! You can PM me if you don't wanna discuss cash moneys outloud! haha


----------



## Tania (Jan 11, 2010)

Remember the Sugar Morigami boot discussion from last winter? I bought a pair on sale at Amazon. I LOVE THEM. Not exactly UGGy, but for those of us in snowless, fairly dry climates, they're absolutely perfect.


----------

